# Steam - BC2 Vietnam und Specact Kit



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

Hallo, wollte bei Steam eben Vietnam und Specact Kit für BC2 kaufen. Habe den Code der PSC eingegeben, kam ein Fehler: Bei der Initialisierung oder Aktualisierung ihrer Transaktion scheint ein Fehler aufgetreten zu sein. Bitte warten sie einen Moment, und versuchen sie es dann erneut, oder wenden sie sich an den Support.
Jetzt kommt die Meldung auch, wenn ich nur auf PSC klicke. Wenn ich das im Browser mache auch. Wenn ich jetzt aber auf die Shopseite gehe, steht da, das ich beides schon habe. In der Bibliothek steht nichts. Klicke ich auch jetzt spielen, kommt eine Meldung, dass keine Verbindung zum Keyserver besteht. 
Was soll ich tun? 

EDIT: Jetzt wird das auch nicht mehr als gekauft angezeigt.

EDIT2: Hat sich erledigt  Woran es lag weiß ich nicht, musste einfach warten und nochmal kaufen  Das Geld wurde von den PSC beim ersten mal nicht abgebucht.


----------

